# Is it a fungus ?



## Gan Li yan (Oct 5, 2014)

My hedgehog is about 6 month old .. He had some "dandruff" on his skin and now even grow on his face .. His hair is less ... He keeps stretching himself


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Your hedgehog needs to see a veterinarian for diagnosis. The symptoms you describe could be a mite infestation, bacterial infection or fungal. There is no way for any of us to diagnose him. The crustiness on his face makes it appear that this has either been going on for a while and isn't just a little problem or if it is relatively new it is becoming a serious issue quickly. You need to act sooner than later.


----------



## Gan Li yan (Oct 5, 2014)

Oh ... Thank you very much ...


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

This is serious and needs to be seen by a vet as soon as possible.


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

That looks exactly like what my hamster had. He had dermodex dermatitis, which is caused by a mite infestation. It's easily treatable and your vet will know what to do if he has it. 

It is contagious, though, so wash your hands after handling your hedgie and do not let him have any contact with other animals until he is treated. If you and your other pets have a strong immune system, you'll be fine, but it is best to err on the side of caution, especially since it could be something else like ringworm.

Please do not give your hedgie a bath until after you see the vet, since they will need to do a skin scraping to find out exactly what it is.


----------



## Gan Li yan (Oct 5, 2014)

oMG! I bath for him twice a week Bcoz I thought off his hygiene my cause it worst ! TT I hav me time to bring him to the vet until this Sunday .. In so sorry for my hedge ... TT


----------

